# Baby Desert Eagle 2 Holster



## tmcmanamey (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a steel full size Baby Eagle 2, 16 rnd. I'm looking for a holster that fits it but everything I find is either Jericho or Baby Eagle 3. Will the Jericho holster work with the baby eagle 2? IIRC the main difference between the Jericho and BE2 is how the rail mounts. Thanks!


----------



## tmcmanamey (Mar 22, 2017)

To answer my own question, the Jericho holster works with BE 2.


----------

